# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ G532F نظام 6.0.1

## كفاح الجريح

*
السلام عليكم
الفلاشة الموجودة على الجهاز كانت 
g532fxwu1aqg5 
بدون تفليش اي ملف فقط وصل الهاتف على وضعية التنزيل
واعمل من الكايميرا ازالة ال FRP    
			
				Chimera Mobile Phone Utility version: 15.03.1359 @ ظ¢ظ*ظ،ظ§-ظ*ظ©-ظ،ظ¤
			
		        Printing phone history   Reset FRP Lock 13/09/2017 03:05:09 م   Reset FRP Lock 31/08/2017 03:35:38 م   Reset Screen Lock 31/08/2017 09:11:12 ص   Reset Screen Lock 31/08/2017 09:06:44 ص   Reset FRP/Reactivation Lock 29/08/2017 07:36:14 ص       [Reset FRP lock started] Selected model: SM-G532F   Checking boot image... Present.   Flashing boot image... Downloading boot image. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone! Checking downloaded image. Flashing boot image. After reboot, if the boot process get stuck, you can install a stock firmware.   Flashing firmware... Waiting for download mode. Connecting. Reading PIT. Checking firmware compatibility. RP SWREV: B1 K0 S0 The firmware version is compatible. Flashing boot.img Restarting phone. Waiting for device. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone! Waiting for ADB connection. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone!   Processing...   ï؟¼   To avoid any problems caused by the combination boot, please install a stock firmware. To complete FRP Reset goto "Backup and reset" and select "Factory data reset". Succeeded.   Finished successfully. Finished at local time: [ظ*ظ©.ظ،ظ¤.ظ،ظ§ ظ،ظ*:ظ£ظ¥:ظ¤ظ،] WorkID: 26483697  *

----------

